# Portuguese Citizen moving to Germany



## thaddeus.fernandes

Hi all, 

I'm portuguese by nationality & my wife has a Indian Passport. She has applied for her portuguese nationality but it will take nearly 8 months to arrive.

we are planning to move to germany - Berlin which my 5 yr son (portuguese nationality) by May 2017 - I currently dont have any job offer from Berlin 

I am working as an IT Professional in Dubai since 8 years.

In this scenario i would like to know upon landing 

1. Do i get any unemployment benefits as i'll be job seeking when i land in berlin at least for the 1st 3 months 
2. Does my son get any medical cover as he is an EU Citizen 
3. Does my wife get any medical cover as she is spouse of an EU Citizen 

I know things will fall in place only when i seek employment but till then being an EU Citizen what benefits can i avail staying in Berlin. 

Appreciate advice on the same.

_tfernandes


----------



## waqasars

thaddeus.fernandes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm portuguese by nationality & my wife has a Indian Passport. She has applied for her portuguese nationality but it will take nearly 8 months to arrive.
> 
> we are planning to move to germany - Berlin which my 5 yr son (portuguese nationality) by May 2017 - I currently dont have any job offer from Berlin
> 
> I am working as an IT Professional in Dubai since 8 years.
> 
> In this scenario i would like to know upon landing
> 
> 1. Do i get any unemployment benefits as i'll be job seeking when i land in berlin at least for the 1st 3 months
> 2. Does my son get any medical cover as he is an EU Citizen
> 3. Does my wife get any medical cover as she is spouse of an EU Citizen
> 
> I know things will fall in place only when i seek employment but till then being an EU Citizen what benefits can i avail staying in Berlin.
> 
> Appreciate advice on the same.
> 
> _tfernandes




1. Do i get any unemployment benefits as i'll be job seeking when i land in berlin at least for the 1st 3 months 
*If you are getting job seeker allowance from Portugal then you would be eligible in another case No.*

2. Does my son get any medical cover as he is an EU Citizen
*If your national health insurance provider can provide you EHIC card then you can get certain benefits. *

3. Does my wife get any medical cover as she is spouse of an EU Citizen 
*No your wife is a non eu citizen. She is not eligible for that. You can take travel insurance for her for emergency medical treatment.
*

I dont think so you can get any extra benifits in Berlin. 


Regards,
Waqas


----------



## waqasars

waqasars said:


> 1. Do i get any unemployment benefits as i'll be job seeking when i land in berlin at least for the 1st 3 months
> *If you are getting job seeker allowance from Portugal then you would be eligible in another case No.*
> 
> 2. Does my son get any medical cover as he is an EU Citizen
> *If your national health insurance provider can provide you EHIC card then you can get certain benefits. *
> 
> 3. Does my wife get any medical cover as she is spouse of an EU Citizen
> *No your wife is a non eu citizen. She is not eligible for that. You can take travel insurance for her for emergency medical treatment.
> *
> 
> I dont think so you can get any extra benifits in Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Waqas





Please visit the following link for EHIC details. 

European Health Insurance Card - Employment, Social Affairs & Inclusion - European Commission


Regards,
Waqas


----------



## *Sunshine*

thaddeus.fernandes said:


> I know things will fall in place only when i seek employment but till then being an EU Citizen what benefits can i avail staying in Berlin.


None!

As an EU citizen looking for work, you are expected to be able to fend for yourself. For the first three months, you don't have to provide any documents. 

Unless you were seconded to Dubai and were paying social security contributions to Portugal (or another EU country), you are not eligible for unemployment benefits. On the other hand, if you were not seconded to Dubai, you would not have had to pay much in social security contributions and taxes, therefore, you should have sufficient savings to fund your move. 

However, after 3 months you require German health insurance. If you have not found a job by then and have not been insured at all in the EU in the past 5 years, you are not eligible for public health insurance as a jobseekser and will be required to purchase private health insurance. 

Futhermore, the job market in Berlin is not good and the rents are rising. 

It is probably better to look for a job before you move.


----------

